

Review my app: utsup.com, simple team awareness for projects that use git - nickmerwin
http://www.utsup.com

======
nickmerwin
As we grew as a company, we found that we frequently had people working
remotely on a project, sometimes from home, sometimes from another country.
trying to keep track of what everyone was doing at any given moment seemed to
get exponentially more difficult as time zone differences were involved. just
asking people for status updates became a pain. we decided that we'd have to
find a better way, and what we came up with to solve our internal issue is
UTSUP?.

We developed the application to work transparently with git to update the
entire company as to what individuals are working on without the communication
overhead of having to actually send someone a status update; now we all just
"sup" each other.

~~~
leedonahoe
I take the lazy approach and just watch the twitter feed of the updates come
in over growl. Low intensity management.

